# Second Round.....Matchup



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Who would Phoenix fans rather play in the second round,,,would it be Houston or Dallas? 
Just wanted to know the opinion of Phoenix fans. :biggrin:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

kfranco said:


> Who would Phoenix fans rather play in the second round,,,would it be Houston or Dallas?
> Just wanted to know the opinion of Phoenix fans. :biggrin:


Doesn't matter. We'll play anyone, anytime, anywhere. Who we play really doesn't make any difference.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Personally, I want to see Steve go against his old team Dallas(and beat them).


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

If Sterns has power to "fix" the playoff games, he would want to see Steve and Dirk.  

Either Rocket and Mavs will be a very tough opponent so it really doesn't matter who we play. There are few things I worry about: 

Against Mavs: 
1.) Nash may get too excited and he feels he has a lot more to prove to Mark Cuban. I am worried about Nash against Mavs than vice versa. I think matchup wise, we match Mavs really well. None of Mavs players can guard Amare which is a plus but none of us can guard Dirk. The good news is Dirk is in shooting slump now. The little bad news is Dirk has gone to the line A LOT MORE this year so Amare should watch foul trouble big time. 

2.) Jason Terry has been hot but he can't run offense so I think Nash can handle Terry. 


Against Rocket: 
1.) Yao/Mutumbo can give Amare a lot of trouble. They may not even want to double team Amare which will be tough for our shooters. 

2.) T-MAC has been great so far. If he is ON, it's on. I think this is sort of expected but when T-MAC is on, it's really hard to beat Rocket. I also think Rocket has very good perimeter defense. Oh well, so is Mavs I think.


Overall, I want to see Mavs only because of Steve VS Dirk. I am a fan of both.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Doesn't matter who we play. Usually for any team I like when I root for who I think would be an easier team it gets me in trouble cuz the team I'd rather face ends up winning lol.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Houston is more physical.
Houston has the most explosive player in the league
Houston has the biggest center in the league

Marion can shut down Dirk (he has before)
JJ can guard Finley
Nash better be able to keep Terry under wraps

I want to play dallas. Houston scares me more. 

I also would love to see us stick it to the Dallas fans. They are second only to Laker fans when it comes to being *******s (from my expierence).


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Rockets look scary because they have Yao and McGrady. And even if we contain both, players like Barry, Sura etc, they just look like sleepers, they can hit those 3 pointers.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

kfranco said:


> Who would Phoenix fans rather play in the second round,,,would it be Houston or Dallas?
> Just wanted to know the opinion of Phoenix fans. :biggrin:


I know you'll get off on me saying this, but if we have to face Houston, we're screwed. I want the Mavericks.

Go easy on me. I'm just really scared right now.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> I know you'll get off on me saying this, but if we have to face Houston, we're screwed. I want the Mavericks.
> 
> Go easy on me. I'm just really scared right now.


When Hunter and Amare are on the floor who will stop Amare? Bowen? LOL!!! BOWEN.... HAHAHAHHA. 

See that's where the Suns have a huge advantage. Yao dissapears a lot in games and T-Mac is a streaky shooter. Past those two the Rockets don't have a prayer in the world. Sura and Wesley are worse than Miller and Williams who we just faced.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> I know you'll get off on me saying this, but if we have to face Houston, we're screwed. I want the Mavericks.
> 
> Go easy on me. I'm just really scared right now.


If Rockets play the way they did 1st 2 games late in the series and win, then I'm scared. I think Mavs may end up matching up with us better. But all I hope is, we're well rested by rd 2nd and not rusty while those teams beat each other up going to 7 games. :biggrin:


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> When Hunter and Amare are on the floor who will stop Amare? Bowen? LOL!!! BOWEN.... HAHAHAHHA.
> 
> See that's where the Suns have a huge advantage. Yao dissapears a lot in games and T-Mac is a streaky shooter. Past those two the Rockets don't have a prayer in the world. Sura and Wesley are worse than Miller and Williams who we just faced.


One thing that would make me feel a little more confident about facing the Rockets is if Marion is guarding McGrady. No one else I know can really get the job done.

Another plus about facing Houston. There won't be as much bull in the press about Nash vs Nowitzki.


----------



## 7 (Sep 14, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> One thing that would make me feel a little more confident about facing the Rockets is if Marion is guarding McGrady. No one else I know can really get the job done.


What about Joe?


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

I wanna see Nash going against his old team Dallas because I want to see the look on Mark Cubans face when we win.

Both Dallas and Houston are solid teams but I dont see either of them beating us.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

7 said:


> What about Joe?


Joe would guard McGrady I guarentee that.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The Suns will beat whoever they face in the WCSF, so it really doesn't matter IMO. Suns fans should be thinking about who they'll face in the WCF, the Spurs.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Very true. The Spurs are going to be tough. Even without Duncan the team is incredible.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That's the kinda attitude I hope our players don't have. I take it one game at a time. As the playoffs started, I didn't know what to expect. I just hope the rest benefits us and Mavs and Rockets tire themselves out. Both teams have looked shaky though. If they play the way they have been playing, I feel confident in us. But every series will be different. Grizz are not like the Mavs or Rockets so.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I actually now want to face the Mavericks more than the Rockets. It doesn't have anything to do with the players either. I just don't want the Suns to have to go threw that drama show nicknamed the Houston Rockets. They constantly bicker about the refs and it has completely ruined what could have been an enjoyable series between the Rockets and Mavericks. If they face the Suns we better watch out... because as we all know the Suns foul less than any team in the league... and if it continued that way there would probably be Rocket fans breaking into the homes of the Refs to try and strangle them. However the great thing is they are completely collapsing now from their own ineptitude so it doesn't look like we'll play them anyways.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I rather go vs. the rockets. But going against the Mavs would be sweet and then we beat them. :biggrin:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> Personally, I want to see Steve go against his old team Dallas(and beat them).


Wouldn't that be a dramatic series - Stevie VS Dirk.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Wouldn't that be a dramatic series - Stevie VS Dirk.


And we all know who will come out on top....:yes:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> And we all know who will come out on top....:yes:


Don't count your eggs just yet; and I don't want to be guilty of that either. If the Mavs get out of the 1st round, and if Dirty doesn't bust out against the Rox...he would probably have a 40 or 50 in him against the Suns.

That's a pair of ifs. :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Don't count your eggs just yet; and I don't want to be guilty of that either. If the Mavs get out of the 1st round, and if Dirty doesn't bust out against the Rox...he would probably have a 40 or 50 in him against the Suns.
> 
> That's a pair of ifs. :biggrin:


haha yea I was playing, but a Mavs and Suns series would be one exciting series to watch :yes:


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> I actually now want to face the Mavericks more than the Rockets. It doesn't have anything to do with the players either. I just don't want the Suns to have to go threw that drama show nicknamed the Houston Rockets. They constantly bicker about the refs and it has completely ruined what could have been an enjoyable series between the Rockets and Mavericks. If they face the Suns we better watch out... because as we all know the Suns foul less than any team in the league... and if it continued that way there would probably be Rocket fans breaking into the homes of the Refs to try and strangle them. However the great thing is they are completely collapsing now from their own ineptitude so it doesn't look like we'll play them anyways.


Well thanks for giving my Rockets cheap shots. FIrst of all, the reason why Phoenix doesnt foul as much is because..hmmm..let me guess,,,THEY DONT PLAY DEFENSE. all they want to do is score points, and not worry about playing defense. In my opinion you guys should want to play Houston instead of the Mavs because of redemption....in case u forgot, "The kiss of Death",,thats were our title, "clutch city" was born. I agree, Dirk vs. Nash would be fun, but i think beating houston would really fullfill the pain and suffering that you guys have had because of my team. Just ask Charles B. u think hes forgotten??i think not!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

kfranco said:


> Well thanks for giving my Rockets cheap shots. FIrst of all, the reason why Phoenix doesnt foul as much is because..hmmm..let me guess,,,THEY DONT PLAY DEFENSE. all they want to do is score points, and not worry about playing defense. In my opinion you guys should want to play Houston instead of the Mavs because of redemption....in case u forgot, "The kiss of Death",,thats were our title, "clutch city" was born. I agree, Dirk vs. Nash would be fun, but i think beating houston would really fullfill the pain and suffering that you guys have had because of my team. Just ask Charles B. u think hes forgotten??i think not!


Whoa tone down the sig buddy. tempe wasn't taking cheap shots at your rockets, he is just saying it how it is. I mean Jeff Van Gundy saying things about the refs hating Yao? Thats pretty dumb IMO. And the reason the Suns don't foul is because of our fast paced game. We do play defense, just not consistently, but in the the playoffs, we will be more consistent.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Yet another chorus of "The Suns do not play defense!". Just keep telling yourself that, folks. If you say it often and loud enough, then you and everyone around you will believe it. And when enough people believe it, that will make it so.

Meanwhile, the Suns just keep on winning with their run-and-gun, no-D playing scheme...

G-Force


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

We'll find who we play Saturday, Dallas or Houston.

Should be a hell of a game to watch.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This week has been so boring with NO Suns games. I hope this rest benefits us and we come out on fire. I read a post today where someone said Mavs/Rockets winner will flatten us no matter..lol it's so funny how confident they sounded too.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

tempe85 said:


> I actually now want to face the Mavericks more than the Rockets.


Agreed. Doubt you guys can take the Rockets, Mavs would be a much better option.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Suns Resting While Waiting for Next Series



> The foe will be either the Houston Rockets or Dallas Mavericks, who meet Saturday night in the deciding Game 7 of their first-round series.
> 
> "They can go wear themselves out," Phoenix coach Mike D'Antoni said. "Toss in a couple of sprained ankles, too. I'll take anything we can get."
> 
> ...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Agreed. Doubt you guys can take the Rockets, Mavs would be a much better option.


On the contrary, I think the Rockets and their fans will be stunned by Phoenix in the playoffs if they meet up. With the way Joe Johnson is playing right now, you have Nash, Amare, Marion AND Joe you have to worry about...not to mention if Q or Jimmy Jax or lately even Steven Hunter have it going. I do not think the Rockets can beat the Suns in a 7 game series, though I think they can take a couple games.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Dallas it is for round two. What a tail whuppin' they gave the Rox. Whoooweeee!


----------

